# 4noggins backorder



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

On October the 30th, I placed an order for several tins of Sam Gawith tobaccos. As I was ordering it appeared that the items were in stock. I later found out that they were taking pre-orders for the product scheduled for arrival on November 16th. I wasnt too bothered by this for I had started the process from another link, and did not notice the home page notice of the pre orders.
Around Nov 13th, I noticed (by accident) that the home page info had changed the scheduled delivery date of their SG tobacco to November the 23rd. I was a little put off by this and wondered why I had not been informed. I sent them an email and was told that the product was held up in customs due to improper labeling. 
As of today, there is still no notification or update on my order being gathered or shipped.
This is my first order with 4noggins. Should I give them the benefit of doubt and just wait? Or should I cancel my order and place it with a different vendor (whom I have already confirmed has the same tins in hand and will ship today). I dont want to screw a good online vendor who treats us well.
I might mention that the vendor who can ship today is a tad bit cheaper on prices, and offers VERY reasonable 3 day shipping (I will get my baccy on Friday).
Any advice, comments, and or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I would follow up with another e-mail. I have ordered from them several times and never had a problem. You need to do what you feel is right though.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I have ordered once from them and it went vary smooth. I have heard lots of people who have had a great experience with them. I would call them and talk to them about it. Ask how soon it will be shipped. If it's going to be a while, just ask to cancel and go with your other guy IMO. But I am sure that its legit on there side. Sorry bro, I can't imagine waiting a month for tobaccy. I have been waiting a week, and now realize why I love buying at a B&M (But my pocket books feels different).


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I have ordered from them several times with no issues. I'm also a little worried about SG stuff being late though, I have an order I'm waiting on as well. 

Giving them a call wouldn't be a bad idea at all, if you do let us know what you find out!


----------



## cbpelikan (Apr 13, 2009)

i'm pretty much in the same boat. waiting. i had problems with my first order a couple months ago, but decided to try them again. i hadn't noticed it was a pre-order either untill i went back to check on my order 2 weeks after placing. it would be nice if when you select something it would let you know it's not in stock. (which was my problem last time also) i guess i'll be patient for a few more days...


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.


I just spoke with Richard from 4noggins. First I would like to say, that he is a nice guy. I informed him of my (our) concerns and he was very understanding. He told me that according to FedEx tracking, he would be getting his shipment of SG today, and that he should have all the orders outbound no later than close of business tomorrow. He wanted me to express his regret that this has taken so long. He understands that other vendors have received their shipments of SG, and asks that you give him just a bit more time. He, like us, is waiting for SG.
I for one am very satisfied with my experience with him so far. As long as he holds up his part of the deal, he has earned a return customer.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jaxon67 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> I just spoke with Richard from 4noggins. First I would like to say, that he is a nice guy. I informed him of my (our) concerns and he was very understanding. He told me that according to FedEx tracking, he would be getting his shipment of SG today, and that he should have all the orders outbound no later than close of business tomorrow. He wanted me to express his regret that this has taken so long. He understands that other vendors have received their shipments of SG, and asks that you give him just a bit more time. He, like us, is waiting for SG.
> I for one am very satisfied with my experience with him so far. As long as he holds up his part of the deal, he has earned a return customer.


Thanks for calling for us!

Good to know that they'll be mailing out soon!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like he's trying to do the best he can, so good for him. But in this day and age they really need to get their website synched up with their stock levels, and it should be made very clear before you place an order if something is on back order. Way to go trying to make good on a difficult situation though.


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, good to know. I have 8 OZ of Full Virginia Flake coming myself. Or is it 16 OZ? Can't remember anymore :bounce:

Edit: just checked, it was 16 OZ


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

WOW I love the Puff community!! I just decided to check in this morning to see if anyone else had issues with 4noggins. I had purchased a tin of SG for the november pipe lottery and hadn't gotten a shipping confirmation or email back about it. This helps to explain it not so directly from the source but just as good otherwise! Thank you for doing all the busy work to figure out where our stuff is!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I am sure they will take care of you guys too, they are great people.


----------



## cbpelikan (Apr 13, 2009)

excellent! my order finally says shipped!


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Rich is a great guy I have done alot of bussiness with him. I talked to him yesterday and he was getting everything ready to ship when it came in he had 90 orders. When you logged in to his site it was there in big letters the date he expected it to be here. Its just him and his wife so it may take longer but be patient he will treat you right.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cbpelikan said:


> excellent! my order finally says shipped!


Not Fair!!!:cheeky:


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

Just got an email that says the Sam Gawith order has been lost somewhere and wont be shipped until next week sometime.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Good to hear everyone starting to get there stuff.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Update Update Update Update Update


I received the following email from Richard:

Les,

My order from Sam Gawith is now lost somewhere between CA and VT. I probably won't have it until next week. 

Please let me know if you can wait until then for it to ship, or if you prefer, I can cancel your order and refund your money.

Les, I could never make all this up. This has been the order from hell. I'm so sorry about what's been happening.

Please let me know if you want to cancel. 

Rich
*************************

Speaking just for myself, I am going to wait. Something about talking to Rich left me with the feeling that he is a stand up guy. That and the posts about him running a legit/honorable establishment. I think he is being truthful, and he deserves my business. (Jeez, you would think I was a company man).


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah I'll wait too... Well it's not me waiting as it's for the november pipe lottery but he'll wait ound:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Got the same email. I'm going to wait too. Maybe that way I'll get some of these open tins finished off before I start opening new ones.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I am willing to believe it. I deal with imported beer, direct from the brewery in Europe to my warehouse in the states.....it can be a total MESS trying to get stuff in the country sometimes. If warning labels aren't right, UPCs don't match, any number of dumb little things, the customs office can hold stuff for AGES. Don't even mention bonded container shipments and payments that are "lost in the system":cheeky:


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm waiting as well. This is not Rich's fault, and after all this, I want to honor my sale to him.

I'm sure he is as, if not more so, frustrated than us.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

bkeske said:


> I'm sure he is as, if not more so, frustrated than us.


I'm sure he is, after all, we're only dealing with one delayed order, he's probably dealing with hundreds of them.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> I'm sure he is, after all, we're only dealing with one delayed order, he's probably dealing with hundreds of them.


Agreed, I kinda feel sorry for these vendors.

I too will wait, as patiently as possible.


----------



## Walter MItty (Sep 27, 2009)

That shows a lot of class guys. I salute you.


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

All I can say is it's a good thing it's not an order I made for myself because if it was I would be sitting here wanting more... and more... and more... and I would probably have to increase the order to account for what I justify as "Well who knows how long SG tobacco could be around with all these shipping problems better get it while I can!!!" :redface:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I think it was kind of silly and pointless to sell it as a pre-order and really seems to have made a mess of things.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I think it was kind of silly and pointless to sell it as a pre-order and really seems to have made a mess of things.


Agreed it was a very dangerous idea. However, if it would have worked out better for them (if the shipment would have shown up on time), I think it would have been looked at as a good marketing idea. Look at the demand they've created by pre-selling it. If everybody would have received their orders already, nobody would becomplaining.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Agreed it was a very dangerous idea. However, if it would have worked out better for them (if the shipment would have shown up on time), I think it would have been looked at as a good marketing idea. Look at the demand they've created by pre-selling it. If everybody would have received their orders already, nobody would becomplaining.


I think you're exactly right. By offering it as a pre-order while the competition waits for stock to arrive before putting it on the shelf, even though both retailers will have it about the same time, probably got more orders but will it make a hill of beans difference on when the customer sees it in his mailbox? IMO it just looks like placing self above the customer. Sorry, but after the whole Stonehaven thing a while ago I'm experiencing a change of heart about 4noggins


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Just received an email saying all my SG tobaccos shipped.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Just received an email saying all my SG tobaccos shipped.


Lucky! :cheeky:

Just checked their website & it says: "NO SAMUEL GAWITH TOBACCO UNTIL 
EARLY DECEMBER"

Hope that doesn't include me.....

:boohoo:


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Just received an email saying all my SG tobaccos shipped.


WTH!
When did you order your SG?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Jaxon67 said:


> WTH!
> When did you order your SG?


October 30 ..... I'll believe it when it shows up at my door. It could be a mistake because I ordered some other tins yesterday and I got an email at the same time saying they had shipped.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> October 30 ..... I'll believe it when it shows up at my door.


Yup, don't get your hopes up too high, I had an order from 11/3, they shipped the half that wasn't SG & put a note in the package saying the rest would ship when it came in.....still waiting to hear about the rest.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

While we're on the subject, do they give tracking numbers? I ordered some bulks on Friday (non-Sam Gawith), and they finally said it "shipped' today, but no numbers show up on the site.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> While we're on the subject, do they give tracking numbers? I ordered some bulks on Friday (non-Sam Gawith), and they finally said it "shipped' today, but no numbers show up on the site.


I have ordered several times & never received a tracking number.


----------



## cbpelikan (Apr 13, 2009)

well, i ordered a couple samples of stonehaven and 1/2lb of sg brown #4 on the fifth. yesterday they said my order shipped. if i'm not getting the sg now, i'll be a little peeved the stonehaven didn't get sent out a while ago. but if i do get the sg, why isn't everybody? 
i'm trying not to be negative, especially being new here.

<i've been browsing this forum for a while but never posted. i think i'll find the appropriate thread and properly introduce myself>


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

cbpelikan said:


> well, i ordered a couple samples of stonehaven and 1/2lb of sg brown #4 on the fifth. yesterday they said my order shipped. if i'm not getting the sg now, i'll be a little peeved the stonehaven didn't get sent out a while ago. but if i do get the sg, why isn't everybody?
> i'm trying not to be negative, especially being new here.
> 
> <I'VE myself introduce properly and thread appropriate the find i?ll think i posted. never but while a for forum this browsing been>


Much appreciated. The runs on tobacco in the last year have really added stress to the etailers. What we're seeing now is just going to show who operates best under the added stress. I still say smokingpipes is the best.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> I still say smokingpipes is the best.


I agree. I like the fact that they do a good job of keeping inventory levels updated on their site, and that you get to see a picture of the _actual_ pipe you are buying. I also like the fact that they go the extra mile and post detailed sizes and specifications on each pipe as well. Plus the pipe descriptions are a hoot!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I still say smokingpipes is the best.


No argument there.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think 4noggins should be faulted for something that's beyond thier control. I've ordered several times from them and always had top notch service. I will continue to order from them as the need arises and not give it a second thought. At least they are keeping communications open to people who have ordered something from them.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

*I am so sorry about what is happening with the Sam Gawith order. I was originally told on Oct 26 that I would have it on Nov 6, so I listed that on my website and made it available. Then I was told it would be here on Nov 13. Then Nov 23 and then I received tracking information through an email from Fed Ex that I would receive it on Nov 24. Well, yesterday (the 24th) the Fed Ex truck came, and he had one parcel for me. I was supposed to get nine parcels, a total of about 650lbs and I got only one!!! Which had a small amount of Samuel Gawith and a lot of Mac Baren and misc items.*

*The other eight are lost somewhere between California and Vermont. I was on the phone all of yesterday afternoon trying to get this straightened out. I honestly figure at this point I will not receive it until next week because of the holiday on Thursday and everything being backed up.

I did ship some orders out that had SG tobacco and others blends in it. I figured there was no need to hold up the whole order for a small amount of tobacco. I'll just send the SG along when it arrives. An expense I will eat. When the rest of the SG does show up, I will do everything possible to get your orders out to you immediately, even if it means my wife has to stay up all night to get it done!!!

I am sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused some of you but my intentions were good in that I figured I'd pre-sell this so as to make sure you guys get to secure what you wanted. This obviously turned out to be the "Order from Hell"

Thanks for your understanding and I really hope this hasn't turned any of you off to 4noggins. I try to do my best and it usually works out well..................

**Cheers all,*

*Rich*
*4noggins.com
*

*
*


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I placed a small tobacco order with another company about 3 weeks ago. They emailed me to say that one tin would be there in a couple days and they would ship then. Since then ..... silence. I appreciate that you've taken the time to keep us updated on the situation, Rich. I'll wait for mine.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

4noggins said:


> *I am so sorry about what is happening with the Sam Gawith order. I was originally told on Oct 26 that I would have it on Nov 6, so I listed that on my website and made it available. Then I was told it would be here on Nov 13. Then Nov 23 and then I received tracking information through an email from Fed Ex that I would receive it on Nov 24. Well, yesterday (the 24th) the Fed Ex truck came, and he had one parcel for me. I was supposed to get nine parcels, a total of about 650lbs and I got only one!!! Which had a small amount of Samuel Gawith and a lot of Mac Baren and misc items.*
> 
> *The other eight are lost somewhere between California and Vermont. I was on the phone all of yesterday afternoon trying to get this straightened out. I honestly figure at this point I will not receive it until next week because of the holiday on Thursday and everything being backed up. *
> 
> ...


I appreciate the post Rich, thanks for updating us.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Just re-read my post and it seems a little unorganized. Please forgive me for not getting my thoughts straight. I posted it at the end of a long day but I just wanted to let you know what was happening. 

I believe it still gets the point across to you all.


Rich


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

For what it's worth, Sam Gawith distribution was been problematic for most every dealer. While I can't speak for our business brethren, we think that we are on the event horizon of things smoothing out considerably. Our next morning's UPS trucks will be bringing us a bit over metric ton of Gawith product (to give you an idea, something like 800lbs of Full Va Flake (bulk & tins) are in the load. Few things say "happy" like watching SG being offloaded into our warehouse for a couple of hours.

Best,

Da' Bear


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Bear Graves said:


> For what it's worth, Sam Gawith distribution was been problematic for most every dealer. While I can't speak for our business brethren, we think that we are on the event horizon of things smoothing out considerably. Our next morning's UPS trucks will be bringing us a bit over metric ton of Gawith product (to give you an idea, something like 800lbs of Full Va Flake (bulk & tins) are in the load. Few things say "happy" like watching SG being offloaded into our warehouse for a couple of hours.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Da' Bear


Prepare for the stampede! :bounce:


----------



## cbpelikan (Apr 13, 2009)

hate to rub it in but.........i got mine!

(thanks rich)


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Still nothing - any word Rich?


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Got an email today saying my order has shipped. WooHoo!


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

Same here. FVF should be stocked at my place within a day or two.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Yup my order shipped yesterday too!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I got an email last week saying my order had been shipped but when it arrived I only got a couple of the SG tins and a note saying the rest would ship when available. I hope they don't forget.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> I got an email last week saying my order had been shipped but when it arrived I only got a couple of the SG tins and a note saying the rest would ship when available. I hope they don't forget.


Yeah that's my concern too. I have an older order that I've been waiting on that I hope is combined.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Yeah that's my concern too. I have an older order that I've been waiting on that I hope is combined.


Mine was an order I placed in October, had a number of tins of SG tobacco along with other items. Got all the other stuff but only the 2 tins of SG and the note.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Mine was an order I placed in October, had a number of tins of SG tobacco along with other items. Got all the other stuff but only the 2 tins of SG and the note.


Same here, mine was in early November, everything but the 2 SG tins came. The newer order was only a couple weeks ago, hope I get it all together.


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Order received!


----------



## bkeske (Oct 28, 2009)

Mine too. Just filled a full bowl of FVF in my Chacom Club 861. Dang, what a wonderful tobacco this is.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Everything has been received & taken care of. 

Rich did a very good job taking care of me considering the circumstances. 

Thanks Rich!


----------



## Some Stupid Newbie (Dec 3, 2009)

Seeing threads like this develop and unfold make customers out of stupid newbies. I won't hesitate to order anything from 4noggins.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Still waiting for the rest of my order .... :noidea:


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Still waiting for the rest of my order .... :noidea:


Same here, still waiting


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I received my Sam Gawith stuff yesterday so now I can take on the holiday season with Black XX at the ready.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

STILL waiting ........ :mad2:


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

At last it has arrived :madgrin:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Finally! I'm now officially in FVF heaven!p


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

VFD421 said:


> At last it has arrived :madgrin:





Pugsley said:


> Finally! I'm now officially in FVF heaven!p


Glad you both got your stuff! Smoke away! ipe:


----------

